# johnsons beach 9/14



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Drove down as far as could go about 530-6 with some frozen pinfish. Got set up and threw out a whole pinfish and a few later get a hit and pull in a big bluefish. The cut some up amd put it on the smaller reel and throw it out and catch a few cats and i think remoras? Anyway i get quit a lot of them left around 7 and that was the day.


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

If the fish on the right didn't have a waffle type of sucker on it's head (and it doesn't look like it did), then it's NOT a Remora, which is a trash fish, it's a baby Cobia, which are highly prized. Sure hope you threw the baby cobes back.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

The top of its head was flat and kinda waffley ha but yes i didnt know what it was so i threw them back i def wouldnt keep anything that small.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats the ole ling cod


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

*pm*

I sent you a PM (private message) thanks


----------

